# Anti-Hillary Clinton group releases chilling first video



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Focusing on pre-emptive measures for the 2016 presidential race, a newly-formed group has released its first anti-Hillary Clinton video.
The *Stop Hillary PAC* was formed "to save America from the destructive far-left, liberal cancer created by *Bill and Hillary Clinton* that's trying to corrupt America," according to their website.
"If this video doesn't scare you and make you fear for the future direction of our county - I don't know what will," Colorado Republican *state Sen. Ted Harvey*, the PAC's co-founder, said in a mass email. "This video could be the beginning of the end for Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign."






http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/07...ton-group-releases-chilling-first-video-80329


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

May God help who ever takes over as POTUS after the Kenyan Fraud gets out of office. Talk about ruins of a Nation.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

VERY powerful ad, kw. I fear the sheeple will rise up and stand behind her, unfortunately, just as they've done w/ Obama. It really scares me with the mindset liberals have and just how out of touch w/ reality they really are.

I just received my Rand Paul for President 2016 bumper sticker and Romney/Ryan will be scraped off the back window & Paul will go there. I know the overwhelming majority of politicians are a bunch of lying, thieving, good-for-nothing SOB's but I really do have faith in Rand Paul. I'm still in all of his phenomenal filibuster & he's been so outspoken against Obama & I really do respect him. Let's hope he can deliver us all from evil!


----------

